# Colorado early march



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

probably too soon to say. It is hit or miss....


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Over a full month before then. It's been a really shitty season so far and the short to mid-term forecast looks like a return to the December suck fest. But, it could start dumping in mid-late February. Who knows?


----------



## ilikebass (Nov 6, 2011)

Just spent a few days at A basin and Loveland, snow was not great but it was not a wasted trip (about 6 hours for me). Got some fresh tracks one day.

I was planing a trip to Squaw and was really considering to do it or not because they've barely gotten snow this year, then I said fuck it and bought tickets and next day they got 14".


----------



## Synathidy (Apr 4, 2017)

I'll be visiting Boulder in early March (7th-13th) for a grad school interview weekend. It'll be the first time I've left AK or boarded a plane in... I dunno how the hell long. Years.

I set aside one or two full free days in case I want to try snowboarding for the first time outside of my tiny hometown. We'll see if it looks good or not then. It sucks to hear that Colorado's having a low snow season... I really hope that the lack of snow's only a rare, freak occurrence and that the serious snow comes back there soon.

We've actually had a better than average season here. Above average snowfall... though we've had some nasty -20 to -30 F weather the last couple weeks that's already closed resorts multiple days.


----------



## Mr. Lebowski (Sep 17, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> Over a full month before then. It's been a really shitty season so far and the short to mid-term forecast looks like a return to the December suck fest. But, it could start dumping in mid-late February. Who knows?


I mean, I'm not going to be riding on dirt and rocks am I? It doesn't HAVE to be fresh snow the whole time when I get there. I can certainly consider other places to go, I've just never been to the "epic pass resorts".


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Mr. Lebowski said:


> I mean, I'm not going to be riding on dirt and rocks am I? It doesn't HAVE to be fresh snow the whole time when I get there. I can certainly consider other places to go, I've just never been to the "epic pass resorts".


You will be fine, they always have fresh groomers rolled out, I will be out there 1st weekend of march as well, have fun!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

This is the year you should go to Whistler.


----------



## mbe (Jan 17, 2017)

I think everyone is going to Whistler this year, tried to book hotels, no luck or too expensive to pay


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

mbe said:


> I think everyone is going to Whistler this year, tried to book hotels, no luck or too expensive to pay


Come to Banff. Fri 2nd - Mon 5th, 4 nights accommodation and 2x 4 day lift tickets for under $1K USD. Less on lift tickets if it's just yourself.


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

Yeah I looked at whistler too but everyone knows it's the spot to be at in North America right now. Prices through the roof!


----------



## Mr. Lebowski (Sep 17, 2015)

Unfortunately whistler is out of the question for me because I have free lodging worked out in Colorado already. Might be a dumb question but is there any way to get a discount on lift tickets??


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

Buy them online, get someone with an epic pass to buy you buddy passes or someone said coupons for certain mountains but I'm not sure which or how to get them. Maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Mr. Lebowski said:


> Unfortunately whistler is out of the question for me because I have free lodging worked out in Colorado already. Might be a dumb question but is there any way to get a discount on lift tickets??


Depends.........on wheres u going........


----------



## Mr. Lebowski (Sep 17, 2015)

mojo maestro said:


> Depends.........on wheres u going........




Epic resorts.... maybe a better question is where is it possible to get discounts?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Mr. Lebowski said:


> Epic resorts.... maybe a better question is where is it possible to get discounts?


Hahahaaaa......lol............discounts at epic resorts.......ain't happening............


----------



## Mr. Lebowski (Sep 17, 2015)

mojo maestro said:


> Hahahaaaa......lol............discounts at epic resorts.......ain't happening............




Thanks for the input, bud.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Shell BOGO........Powderhorn, Sunlight, Copper and Crested Butte's you can use on consecutive days..........some blackout dates....


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Mr. Lebowski said:


> Thanks for the input, bud.


Yer welcome......Dude.......


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Mr. Lebowski said:


> Epic resorts.... maybe a better question is where is it possible to get discounts?


Steps to getting discounted epic resort tickets. 

1. Find Doc Brown
2. Take his Delorean for a ride at 88mph
3. Make sure the flux capacitor is fluxing
4. Go back to August 2017 and buy tickets
5. Don't mess with the space time continuum.


----------

